# SoCal Fender Roller



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

I got my roller today. So, if someone want's to go for a roll, PM me. I also have jacks and stands and tooling. We'll work out some sort of deal.


----------



## kwiktsi (Apr 5, 2006)

Did you have any problems with paint cracking? That is my concern with rolling my quarters. Thanks.
Joe


----------



## SilverGoat04 (Jan 26, 2006)

You just have to be careful to not overdo it or you'll get paint cracking. I rolled mine about a month ago and have no paint issues. Just bend it gradually and use a heat gun.


----------

